

The Cartel That Makes Sure Airplane Tickets Never Get Cheaper - mhlakhani
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/06/22/the-cartel-that-makes-sure-airplane-tickets-never-get-cheaper.html

======
chmaynard
After reading this article, I'm convinced that the domestic airline industry
just isn't working well and perhaps never will. On some level everyone must
know this, including the regulators and the airlines themselves. The business
direction seems to be towards consolidation and a relentless demand for more
money from customers who get very little in return. I don't know if there is a
solution short of starting over and establishing a national airline.

